# Dirtspots im Kreis Koblenz



## Deleted 228748 (22. November 2011)

Hallo,
wollte mich mal umhören ob jemand Dirtspots im Kreis Koblenz kennt.
Dirtpark Mülheim-Kärlich & Boppard kenn ich, bin ich quasi mit groß geworden. aber genau deshalb würde ich gerne mal etwas anderes sehen.


----------



## StephanM (22. November 2011)

3plus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mich mal umhören ob jemand Dirtspots im Kreis Koblenz kennt.
> Dirtpark Mülheim-Kärlich & Boppard kenn ich, bin ich quasi mit groß geworden. aber genau deshalb würde ich gerne mal etwas anderes sehen.


 

Hallo,

da gab's mal unter der Südbrücke beim Stadion Oberwerth ne kleine Dirt-Line.
Ich weiß nicht, ob sich da noch jemand für zuständig fühlt und die in Ordnung hält oder ob's die überhaupt noch gibt. War halt in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Skate-Park.
Wäre aber schön zu wissen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (22. November 2011)

Die Dirtline unter der Südbrücke existiert nicht mehr. Man kann nur noch die Überreste sehen.


----------

